# [gelöst] (K)NetworkManager und auto eth0

## cryptosteve

Moin,

ich kämpfe noch immer mit dem NetworkManager. Mein Notebook hängt per Default in einer Dockingstation und verbindet sich kabelgebunden mit dem Router. Nun hätte ich aber gerne eigene DNS-Server definiert, anstatt den per dhcp vorgegebenen Kram der FritzBox zu verwenden.

Wo bzw. wie kann ich die Defaults von "auto eth0" ändern/überschreiben, bzw. wie kann ich eine zweite Verbindung definieren und zum Default machen. Ich habe schon 'ne ganze Menge Sachen im Netz abgegrast ... viele haben ähnliche Probleme, aber keiner eine echte Lösung.

----------

## Finswimmer

Verbindungseinstellungen öffnen -> Kabelgebunden -> Neue Verbindung und dann kannst Du da alles einstellen?

Stelle es noch auf "Automatisches Verbinden".

----------

## cryptosteve

Ja, da kann ich alles einstellen (konnte ich schon immer). Das "automatische Verbinden" habe ich noch nicht getestet. Ich werds versuchen, melde mich später nach einem Reboot zurück.  :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Einen Neustart bin ich um die Erkenntnis reicher, dass (k)networkmanager wieder "auto eth0" genommen hat, obwohl ich bei meiner handeingerichteten Verbindung 'automatisch verbinden' gewählt habe. 

So einfach wars leider nicht.

----------

## bas89

Ich denke mal dass du die Auto eth0 rausnehmen musst.

----------

## cryptosteve

Tja, leichter gesagt als getan. Ich hab schon so ziemlich alles versucht, aber das Ding lässt sich nicht so einfach "rausnehmen". 

Wenn Du also eine Idee hättest?!  :Smile: 

----------

## bas89

Achso, weil irgendwie die Consolekit (-oder so) Rechte fehlen. Ach ja, das nervt einfach nur... Ich hoffe jetzt auch einfach, dass jemand anderes da weiter weiß.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wo bzw. wie kann ich die Defaults von "auto eth0" ändern/überschreiben,.

 

Guck mal in /etc/conf.d/net.

Nachdem ich NetworkManager installiert habe, hat NetworkManager mir in der Config ein auto_eth0="true" eingetragen, weshalb ich dann immer eth0 (system) o.ä. in KNetworkManager sah und die Verbindung wurde dann immer gewählt als Standard und konnte auch nicht geändert werden.

Vielleicht das selbe bei dir?

```
#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

###### Connection Configuration ######

#----------------------------------

config_tap0=( "null" )

tunctl_tap0="-u pycoder"

tuntap_tap0="tap"

#----------------------------------

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.2/24" )

enable_ipv6_eth0="false"

auto_eth0="true"   <---------------- HATTE NETWORKMANAGER ANGELEGT

#----------------------------------

bridge_br0="tap0"

config_br0=( "192.168.2.1" )

#----------------------------------

mac_tap="52:54:00:12:34:56"

```

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich hatte ähnliches durch. Habe dann KNetworkmanager raus geschmissen und nm-applet genommen. Seit dem endlich alles ok. Nur dass ich immer das Passwort angeben muss stört mich manchmal. Aber das ist noch das kleinere Übel als die K-Version.

----------

## cryptosteve

@root_tux_linux

Danke für den Tip, aber da steht nichts nennenswertes drin. Ich geh mal lesen, vielleicht kann man es stattdessen auf dem Weg disablen.

@LinuxTom

nm-applet ist keine Option für mich, ich mag knetworkmanager eigentlich.  :Smile: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Steve,

ist vielleicht etwas an deiner Frage vorbei, aber nur um sicher zu gehen dass du dich bewusst dagegen entschieden hast, oder einfach nicht an diese Möglichkeit gedacht hast.

Als erstmalig die ganze "Stoppschild-Debatte" ins rollen kam, hab ich meinen bervorzugten DNS in dei Fritzbox eingetragen (ging recht easy afair).

So wird nicht mehr der des Zugangsproviders verwendet. Ist leider schon wieder solange her, dass ich die genaue vorgehensweise nicht mehr aus'm Ärmel schütteln kann, im Netz findet sich aber etliches dazu, bis hin zu Open-Fritz Firmware für die Box, die ich jedoch z.Zt. nicht verwende.

Wenn du allerdings für deine versch. PC's unterschiedliche DNS verwenden willst, dann ist es vermutlich keine Lösung für dich, stimmts?

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> nm-applet ist keine Option für mich, ich mag knetworkmanager eigentlich. 

 

Mögen ist das Eine. Mir gefällt auch die K_Version besser. Doch der funktioniert halt nicht. Die K-Version wurde eine ganze Zeit nicht gepflegt und erst wider so richtig Mitte letzten Jahrs begonnen. Aber erst für KDE-4.5 soll so richtig arbeiten.

Du kannst mich ja über diesen Thread auf dem Laufenden halten. Hier noch ein paar "Hinweise" von mir.  :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Ah ja, an den Thread erinnere ich mich. Naja, ich gehe nochmal auf die Suche, muss doch irgendwie möglich sein, die Verbindung auszuschalten oder zumindestens den Ort zu finden, wo sie definiert wird.

----------

## cryptosteve

ROFFEL! ... also ... ich fass es nicht.

```
[stell @ fightclub:~]% locate Auto\ eth0

/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Auto eth0
```

Wieso hab ich das bislang nie gefunden. Ich hätte schwören können, schon oft in /etc/NetworkManager gewesen zu sein.

```
rm /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Auto eth0
```

Restart -> Funktioniert, Auto eth0 ist weg und meine selbst definierte Verbindung ist gestartet und funktioniert mit allen Einstellungen.

Tssst ...

----------

## LinuxTom

Kannst Du denn jetzt im K-.... auch alles definieren? Auch die Systemverbindungen? Wenn ja, würde ich den K-.... gerne noch einmal ausprobieren. Und welch Version hast Du genommen?

```
 kde-misc/knetworkmanager

     Available versions:  (4) 4.4.0_p20100820!t ~4.4.0_p20101012!t

        {aqua consolekit debug kdeenablefinal +networkmanager wicd}

     Homepage:            http://kde.org/

     Description:         KDE frontend for NetworkManager
```

----------

## cryptosteve

Sorry, ich mach hier nicht mit Systemverbindungen rum. Ich habe nur einen Nutzer und der kann das für sich selbst gut einrichten.

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass ich gar kein polkit-auth auf der Kiste hier habe. Ist das mittlerweile obsolet?

Edit: Ich habe ~amd64, also Installed versions:  4.4.0_p20101012(4)

----------

